# Spark plug application chart(s)



## mplehning (Jun 26, 2006)

I posted a question about my Ryobi 990r brushcutter/trimmer in the "4-cycle" forum but no replies yet. Maybe what I really need is a web site where I can look up the specs of the Champion RDZ19H plug that I apparently need, and then cross-reference that with other plugs to find a replacement. I can't seem to find this particular plug around my area. 

Does anyone know of a web site where you can put in plug specs like the type, thread size, etc.....and have it show comparable plugs?

I think this is the reason I can't start the trimmer at the moment....I don't think the plug is sparking and I'm sure it's probably the original plug from whenever my Dad bought the trimmer...I know I haven't changed it since he handed it down to me. 

Any help sure would be appreciated!


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Look at my reply to you in the 4 cycle sestion.


----------

